# Miller Flat area



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

We are thinking of going camping/fishing this weekend with the rest of the state and were thinking about Electric lake or over towards Miller Flat. I have seen the reports from the area and know we can fish but how much snow are we looking at up there? Is there still snow high up on Skyline or is it just in the shadows? Looking to do some four wheeling to and the snow is the only deterant. Any info will help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I havn't been up there since last week, but there was still quite a bit of snow up on top. I think you'd have a tough time camping amd fourwheeling up there this next weekend. We usually don't go camping up there until June. I may be going up there on Wednesday. If I do I'll give you an updated report.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Went by there today. Didn't drive down Millers Flat road, but from the highway looked like ther is still snow in the shadows and where there were big snow banks. You should be ok as long as the weather holds out this weekend. If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So turkinator, does that mean that you saw the gate open on Miller Flat Road? I was thinking it may still be closed, up top. 

If the gate's open, pretty much everything else will be accessible and ready.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I didn't notice for sure if the gate was open or not, but I really wasn't looking that closely when we went past there. I thought I saw a vehicle driving over there, but I don't want to be the one to say it's open and have you show up and it's not. I guess I've never tried to go down the road when it's been closed. Not the greatest info, but I hope it helps.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Was down fishing Electric lake last Tuesday. Lots a snow toward Miller Flats. South west end of Cleveland was snow packed.. I'd give it some time. the ground is water soaked. its like a big sponge, I wouldn't try and drive around off the road to much.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, I heard word that the gate was still locked as of Friday.

2 weeks. That's my guess.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. we decided to hit Newton res. on saturday and strawberry today, rather than risk it down there. Gotta love the forum for saving wasted trips. Thanks again.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

BerryNut said:


> Thanks for all the help. we decided to hit Newton res. on saturday and strawberry today, rather than risk it down there. Gotta love the forum for saving wasted trips. Thanks again.


How was the fishing!!??


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> BerryNut said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the help. we decided to hit Newton res. on saturday and strawberry today, rather than risk it down there. Gotta love the forum for saving wasted trips. Thanks again.
> ...


Yeah, what Nor-tah said. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

The fishing was slow at best, I think Toro's new pole is cursed, cause he has yet to catch a fish on it and since purchased I have yet to catch a fish while fishing with him. This weekend I fished I bet a total of 20 hours and not a single fish landed, but I did watch my friend fall in Strawberry while wading the shor line and while drying out, he played with a stick he found, which was the highlight of the weekend.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I was up Huntington Canyon today and the gate to Miller Flat is still closed as is the gate to Gooseberry Reservoir. If these storms keep coming it may be awhile before they open them. Electric Lake, Cleveland, & Mammoth are all full and spilling. Mammoth Reservoir is ice free.
It should be a good year for fishing the Manti!!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

is it open now?


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

The gates to both Miller Flat and Gooseberry Reservoirs are open. The fishing has been good at both reservoirs.


----------

